# Surefire 3P Red Jeep What's it worth?



## stewpadasso (Jun 6, 2010)

I am the original owner of this light. It was purchased new at a Jeep rally in 1990, it has the Jeep logo on the light, so I thought it might be a bit of a collectable?

It does have a couple of very small dings on the tail cap you can see in the picture.

I just yesterday purchased and installed a new 3V 3P lamp assembly and installed a brand new Surefire battery.

So what's is worth?

_*Images removed by Greta.... oversized. Please read the CPF Rules and FAQs regarding image size._


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 7, 2010)

I would say that it is worth a little bit. 3Ps usually fetch around 100 for black. but any colors like red are more rare. Then add the fact that it has Jeep on it. badow!!! more value!!!

Try using imageshack to upload the picture and then select "Upload Resizing options" and choose something like 640x480 for the size of the final image.


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 7, 2010)

PAy no attention to what he said:nana:
SF obviously realized that red is not a big seller so they didn't make too many of them. Matter of fact the 3P didn't sell that well at all that's why they discontinued them. I'd say it's not worth that much at all.
Please PM me your paypal info so I assist you in disposing of this item 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.thats being said... WOW! I didn't even know these existed. Please work on that pic so we all could ogle it!


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 7, 2010)

Red 3Ps have appeared on the forum before, but I can't recall what they sold for. They didn't have any logos on them. 

Having the logo on your 3P will probably increase the value in the eyes of Jeep fans, but could potentially decrease it in the eyes of everyone else. 

But, as with any collectible item, it's worth as much as someone is willing to pay for it. Apparently there are some weird folk out there who like collecting SureFires, or so I'm told...


----------

